# my 'i went a little crazy at the pro store' haul. (with pic)



## reesie baby (Jun 17, 2006)

after discovering this site, and feeling incontent with my current mac collection (4 e/s, 2 shadesticks) I decided I needed major haulage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Not all the eyeshadows I got are pictured. 

Eyeshadows:
Beauty Marked
Aquadisiac
Creme De Violet
Antiqued
Pink Venus
Parfait Amour
Deep Truth
Orange
Swimming
Espresso
Plum Dressing
Chrome Yellow
Nocturnelle
Electric Eel

The four MAC pots in the background are empty... I use them as cases for necklaces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Liquid Liner in Fushia
- Viva Glam V Lipstick
- Grape Pigment
- Sea Me Shadestick
- NARS Lipgloss in Pillow Talk

I'm off to the MAC Pro store again next week, as I forgot to get a white eyeshadow.


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 17, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## Steel (Jun 17, 2006)

That's an awesome haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How do you like the NARS lipgloss?


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 17, 2006)

great haul!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 17, 2006)

awsome


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Steel* 
_That's an awesome haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How do you like the NARS lipgloss?_

 
Agreed.  Sweet, sweet haulage! 

I am curious about your feedback on the NARS gloss, as well.  I was disappointed with the colour payoff of the "Orgasm" gloss.  It was too sheer.  What do you think about "Pillow Talk"?  Thanks!  

Now go play around with that tasty haul!


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesie baby* 
_I use them as cases for necklaces._

 
That's a really neat idea!


----------



## ShirleyK (Jun 17, 2006)

Confirmed that you are posessed by MAC... LOL...


----------



## reesie baby (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes, I am indeed very much posessed by MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_Agreed.  Sweet, sweet haulage! 

I am curious about your feedback on the NARS gloss, as well.  I was disappointed with the colour payoff of the "Orgasm" gloss.  It was too sheer.  What do you think about "Pillow Talk"?  Thanks!  

Now go play around with that tasty haul!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love the color, but I found it a little too sticky and it only lasts, at most for an hour. I'm wearing it here (bad photo, but it's the only one where the gloss is showing) and this was taken an hour later... but I guess it's an hour after dancing and sweating on stage (and excuse the emo-ness, we were posing on purpose)


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jun 17, 2006)

OMG that must have cost you a bomb!!! (bloody Aussie prices...)


----------



## SoHeartc0rex3 (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pretty amazing for one days work


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 21, 2006)

grrreat haulaaage ;D


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow, lovely haul!


----------



## allan_willb (Jun 21, 2006)

nice haul!


----------



## koolmnbv (Jun 21, 2006)

Very Nice Haul! You will have some fun with all of that stuff!


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 21, 2006)

wowwww!!!!! i feel like a proud mother!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *wipes tear from eye*


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jun 22, 2006)

Really nice haul..but why didn't you get the pro pans? would have saved you 3.50 each pot and you could have gotten atleast 2 more shadwos?


----------



## reesie baby (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TrusyMyEyes* 
_Really nice haul..but why didn't you get the pro pans? would have saved you 3.50 each pot and you could have gotten atleast 2 more shadwos?_

 
Yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did buy a 15 and 4 palette, but I'm planning on a huge lipstick haul soon, and figured to just buy the pots and use the Back2MAC thing, I'm going again to the store tomorrow, so pans it is.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 
_That's a really neat idea!_

 
 (about the necklaces) What a great idea!


----------



## Willa (Jun 23, 2006)

Its a great haul!

What is the name of the color, of the one between the brown and yellow, in the last row?


----------



## reesie baby (Jun 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 
_Its a great haul!

What is the name of the color, of the one between the brown and yellow, in the last row?_

 
That one is Plum Dressing


----------

